# First (Ohio) bass 09



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

And it was a good one, but had to work for it. No bites for hours, then this pig. Next cast caught a 2 pounder. Public water in Ashland County. Hopefully this is a sign of things to come for this season! Didn't have my scale or a tape, but I'll just go ahead and say it was 5lbs (bring on the naysayers...)


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I will have to say that is a nice bass! Good job


----------



## BassMan300 (Mar 4, 2009)

For what i have seen so far this year it looks to be promising. i went out to lake in my neighborhood just to get a line wet and try out new rod and reel ended up walking the whole lake caught 3 bass. 1 was about 3 lbs others were probably around a lb to lb and half. also i caught all 3 of mine on a shallow diving crank bait. 

Nice catch!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

O.K. Im jealous, i had to work 7am to 7pm all weekend so not much time to get any fishing in during the warm spell. Very nice fish , i bet that felt good.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I got my first of the season today. I caught 2 and lost one tailwalking on the surface. The water was still really cold But the way they fought they didn't get the memo. No lunkers but it didn't matter catching fish in march was good enough for me.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, I was visiting family in Indianapolis. My brother-in-law has a cheap spinning outfit and 3 lures. Well, I figured it was to cold for the topwater bite so the Torpedo was eliminated. Then, I chose the white 2" twister tail to go on the 1/4 jig over the orange one. It produced 1 nice chunky 15"r.


----------



## feelikefishin (Jun 21, 2006)

I got out for 2 hours yesterday and caught a bunch, went back today and could only catch 5 or so. caught them all on dingers and jerkbaits.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I caught 5 on Saturday...all were around 2 lbs. Lipless cranks.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

here's my first, however small it may be it's still a bass in march in ohio and it felt good....


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Way jealous, I live in Lexington and it is very hard to find a good pond to fish at. most people say no when I ask?? Nice fish....


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

The ones I caught early in the year, feb, were skinny like that...the ones I've been catching recently though have been fat fat fat...kinda weird to see a skinny one like that especially with the warmer temps we've been having.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

My first bass of the season, 2 and half pounds, on 3/28/09


----------



## trofybassinassasin (Aug 4, 2008)

That is looking better than my first bass of the year, which came in april. That thing was maybe 7 inches.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

my first this year was a 5lber taken on a spinnerbait. i have a picture but i couldnt get her off my phone.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

castmaster00 said:


> but i couldnt get her off my phone.


Do they even make phones any more that don't text? Text the pic to your email and it'll magically appear here. You sure have caught a ton of five pounders that no one has ever seen.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

no benefit of the doubt?


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I can't text. I wish I could though. My dad blocked texting on my phone.But there is the possibility that I could send a picture through Bluetooth to someone who can.Thanks guys, with your help I am going to be able to finally clear my name of a fisherman's story teller. That and not to mention put up a new avatar.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

castmaster00 said:


> I can't text. I wish I could though. My dad blocked texting on my phone.But there is the possibility that I could send a picture through Bluetooth to someone who can.Thanks guys, with your help I am going to be able to finally clear my name of a fisherman's story teller. That and not to mention put up a new avatar.


You can send it to my phone and I'll post it for you. Of course I'm not sure how that's any different than texting it to an email, but pm me.


----------

